# Two WMA hogs down!



## hambone76 (May 28, 2019)

My buddy and I arrived at daybreak, at the spot I scouted yesterday and started working our way up the creek bottom. I found some good sign and two heavily worn trails in there the day before. We worked along slowly and started finding some really fresh sign. The sign led in separate directions up two different draws, so we split up to see what was up each one. Well, his draw turned out to be the right one, it wasn’t even 5 minutes after we split up that I heard him shoot. He had four pigs get up from their beds and start to move across the ridge, they must have seen him or smelled him. He got one of them before they got out of view. His was probably only 50 pounds. Perfect eating size.
It was really hot and the meat was going to spoil quick, so we decided to head to the truck to ice the pig and then go hit a freshly rooted up pine thicket that I found yesterday. On the way out, we decided to head up a small draw that we passed by on the way through at daybreak-just a quick look before we got out of there.
That turned out to be the right move. It had fresh rootings and several wallows in it. We were probably only 150 yards up that draw when I caught movement up the ridge above me and to the left. It was a pig coming down a steep ridge to cool itself in the creek. I was amazed at how easily it negotiated that terrain! I got the red dot on it and sent a 130 grain Barnes TSX through the base of its neck. It folded up at the crack of the rifle and tumbled down the ridge, no follow up shot needed! We got her quartered up, loaded on my pack frame and made the climb out of there for the day.
All those miles and gallons of sweat have finally paid off! Thank you God for the many blessings that you have given me this season!


----------



## jbogg (May 28, 2019)

Congrats on a great hunt!  Put in the time and good things will happen.  Great pic!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 28, 2019)

Way to get it done man...... that's awesome


----------



## antharper (May 28, 2019)

Congrats on the success , good eating to come !


----------



## baddave (May 28, 2019)

good job brotha . perseverance there in this heat


----------



## hambone76 (May 28, 2019)

baddave said:


> good job brotha . perseverance there in this heat


Thanks, I’ve hunted hard and logged many miles. The heat has been tough.
It was a little disheartening seeing so much sign and then not seeing any hogs at all. I figured our paths would eventually cross if I kept at it.


----------



## jbogg (May 28, 2019)

That’s a nice chest holster. I have one similar for my Glock 40 Cal.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2019)

Congrats ????


----------



## hambone76 (May 28, 2019)

jbogg said:


> That’s a nice chest holster. I have one similar for my Glock 40 Cal.


Thank you. It’s the Sportsman’s convertible model, made by a company from Brunswick, GA., called 2A Holsters. It can be set up to carry muzzle up, down and across. I have been carrying my G20 in it since January. I have well over 100 miles on foot logged while using it so far and it has been terrific. I wear a pack frame when I hog hunt so it has really been worth the investment.


----------



## jbogg (May 28, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> Thank you. It’s the Sportsman’s convertible model, made by a company from Brunswick, GA., called 2A Holsters. It can be set up to carry muzzle up, down and across. I have been carrying my G20 in it since January. I have well over 100 miles on foot logged while using it so far and it has been terrific. I wear a pack frame when I hog hunt so it has really been worth the investment.



I wear a pack with meat shelf as well which is why I wanted a chest rig.  I tried carrying it on the waist belt of my pack initially, but it was difficult to access quickly.  I put in a lot of miles as well and appreciate how comfortable it rides.


----------



## bfriendly (May 29, 2019)

Way to go guys! Congrats on some fine bbq!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 2, 2019)

I had to read this post again............. I felt like I just went hunting in the Heat wile sitting in my AC drinking coffee! Thanks for taking us with you hambone!
 Man am I jonesing to get out there. I got high hopes this year(always do) as I got my first "Deer rifle", a Savage Axis in .308, a new Crossbow with an Allatoona Permit to go with it, AND Pinelog WMA will be allowing Furbearer hunting this year!!  WOOHOO................it has been a few years since they allowed it.

I seriously hope I am still married come February  =0)


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 4, 2019)

It won’t be long til I’m back out there chasing after them with my muzzleloader and recurve!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 4, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> It won’t be long til I’m back out there chasing after them with my muzzleloader and recurve!


Not long..... found a ton of fresh sign these past 3 weekends. Hogs are moving into PF hard and heavy


----------



## Big7 (Aug 5, 2019)

Good kill. Even better story! Still a little hot and skeeter-e for me. Knock them out!


----------



## bany (Aug 7, 2019)

Congrats men! Love it when it all comes together!


----------



## patton72 (Aug 8, 2019)

Nice piggy. What wma?


----------



## manok051 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hambone, what are the optics on your 300 blackout ?
looking for suggestions recommendations to put on a KS47


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 19, 2019)

manok051 said:


> Hambone, what are the optics on your 300 blackout ?
> looking for suggestions recommendations to put on a KS47


It’s nothing special or elaborate. It’s a TruGlo 30mm red dot. I do a lot of spot and stalk on public land. (rarely do I ever sit and wait for pigs) I prefer a red dot or open sights for pig hunting, especially when doing the spot and stalk. Most of the times magnification isn’t needed and I have no issues shooting it accurately out to 100 yards.
I’ve had it on my 300BLK for several years since making it my go-to pig gun and it sat atop a Remington 7400 in 30/06 that was my previous pig gun. It has never lost zero or malfunctioned, despite being subjected to a lot of use and abuse. I’ll eventually put an Aimpoint on there, but I really haven’t felt compelled to reach into the $ stash.


----------



## manok051 (Sep 21, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> It’s nothing special or elaborate. It’s a TruGlo 30mm red dot. I do a lot of spot and stalk on public land. (rarely do I ever sit and wait for pigs) I prefer a red dot or open sights for pig hunting, especially when doing the spot and stalk. Most of the times magnification isn’t needed and I have no issues shooting it accurately out to 100 yards.
> I’ve had it on my 300BLK for several years since making it my go-to pig gun and it sat atop a Remington 7400 in 30/06 that was my previous pig gun. It has never lost zero or malfunctioned, despite being subjected to a lot of use and abuse. I’ll eventually put an Aimpoint on there, but I really haven’t felt compelled to reach into the $ stash.


Settled on a Sig Sauer romeo 5 with Magpul steel BUIS on my KS47, thanks for the reply & info


----------

